# Looking to get started coaching



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You seem very committed to archery. How will you react to students who are much more casual to their approach to the sport. The student who wants to become as deeply involved in archery as you, are few and far between. In fact, I never saw one. I gave up formal coaching because students who didn't practice between coaching sessions drove me crazy. it's incredibly frustrating to have a student that has all the natural ability in the world, who won't practice.

If you decide to get into coaching archery, get your certifications. It helps when prospective students are comparing coaches. The courses also have quite a bit of good information that will help you with coaching.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## jnorris87 (Oct 21, 2016)

aread said:


> You seem very committed to archery. How will you react to students who are much more casual to their approach to the sport. The student who wants to become as deeply involved in archery as you, are few and far between. In fact, I never saw one. I gave up formal coaching because students who didn't practice between coaching sessions drove me crazy. it's incredibly frustrating to have a student that has all the natural ability in the world, who won't practice.
> 
> If you decide to get into coaching archery, get your certifications. It helps when prospective students are comparing coaches. The courses also have quite a bit of good information that will help you with coaching.
> 
> ...


You did raise an interesting point there. One that I have not considered. I can see how that would get very frustrating. I guess that I will just have to let them decided on how badly they want to get better. I know enough to understand that hiring a coach alone will not fix your flaws. You must also be willing to keep an open mind to changing things up, and putting in the work is what makes you better. That decision is for the student to make. 

Which certification track do you recommend? I see USA Archery does certifications periodically throughout the year in different cities. Is there another way to get certified?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

As far as I know, USAA is the only coaching certification available in the USA. While they are primarily focused on Olympic archery, the instructors realize that many of the coaches taking the class are compound archers and intend to focus on compound coaching. Fortunately, most of the program is as applicable to compound archers as it is to recurve archers.

If there are other certification programs, I hope someone will correct me on that.

Allen


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

USA Archery is the route I chose. The Safe Sport training, Insurance and background check help protect you and your students. It gives you credibility and you can be listed on USAA website on their coach locator. Your certification will be recognized by USAA, ASA & NFAA.

Skip Level 1 course and look for a Level 2 course, two day course will get you certified to have a club and insurance. After 1 year as a Level 2 you can take a Level 3 Class. After 2 years as a level 3 you can pay the $$$ and take your Level 4. 

If you are of the male gender your odds of passing your Level 4 are greatly in your favor.


----------



## SandmanNY (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm in pretty much in your situation. Also in IT as my full time job, but i've been coaching for 25 years now. Like the poster above stated, i would have to agree that USA Archery is the way to go for certification as it is the most recognized. I'm a level 3 NTS coach and, get many students from the directory lookups on the site as it's easy for them to find me. Technically you are an instructor as a level 1 or 2, and don't get the title of "coach" till you make level 3, but like the poster above mentioned, you should just go directly to 2. 
Now I am able to juggle coaching, and competing but its not for everyone. I actually enjoy teaching and don't even charge some of my students as they couldn't afford it anyway. So you really have to love what you are doing. But i must say it is very rewarding to see one of your pupils on the national stage shooting for their first podium place. 
As a retired army man myself, i give back to the community with tuning and coaching services and alot of the people i work with are veterans. So there's really no limit to how much of an impact you can really make!
Bottom line, if coaching is what you like to do.....just do it. Get certified to protect yourself and to let others know that you took the time to go through the entire process to learn teaching technique and are dedicated to making their shooting better.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I think it would be hard to make a living coaching.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

XForce Girl said:


> USA Archery is the route I chose. The Safe Sport training, Insurance and background check help protect you and your students. It gives you credibility and you can be listed on USAA website on their coach locator. Your certification will be recognized by USAA, ASA & NFAA.
> 
> Skip Level 1 course and look for a Level 2 course, two day course will get you certified to have a club and insurance. After 1 year as a Level 2 you can take a Level 3 Class. After 2 years as a level 3 you can pay the $$$ and take your Level 4.
> 
> If you are of the male gender your odds of passing your Level 4 are greatly in your favor.


I have a question for you on this topic. The Level 2 Instructor certification that is separate from the Level 2 class, do you think it's worth it to get that too?


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

RCR_III said:


> I have a question for you on this topic. The Level 2 Instructor certification that is separate from the Level 2 class, do you think it's worth it to get that too?


I have it but really didn't need it.
If a person is a level 2, the L2 Instructor training will enable that person to in turn certify other Level 2's.
Where before you needed to be a L3 to conduct a L2 class.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

XForce Girl said:


> I have it but really didn't need it.
> If a person is a level 2, the L2 Instructor training will enable that person to in turn certify other Level 2's.
> Where before you needed to be a L3 to conduct a L2 class.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the reply. I finally tracked down someone locally to get certified through and was wondering if it was worth it as well.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

RCR_III said:


> Thank you for the reply. I finally tracked down someone locally to get certified through and was wondering if it was worth it as well.


I took my L2 Instructor training online.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsherrer (Mar 31, 2012)

Just teach folks to love the sport and enjoy shooting. When their ready to progress to the next level they will come to you.


----------

